# Wohnzimmer-PC (Barebone) selber machen!



## Timo Rickert (4. April 2005)

Hallo,

  hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Barebone (für Musik und Filme) selber aufgesetzt?
 Ich meine es gibt doch bestimmt für Linux irgendwelche Zusätze mit denen das zu gewerkstelligen ist, oder nicht? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Links zu diesem Thema?

  Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

  Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Schau Dir mal MythTV an. Das bietet schonmal 'ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Timo Rickert (4. April 2005)

Moin reptiler!

 Gibt es so etwas auch in deutsch ?

 Dann gestaltet sich das alles ein wenig einfacher!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Ich hab damit selbst noch nicht gearbeitet, ich weiss nur davon, dass es das gibt.
Ich kann ja nicht alles testen 
Viele Programme kann man unter Linux recht einfach eindeutschen, oft gibt es Language-Packs fuer Programme. Bei MythTV weiss ich das aber nicht, wie gesagt: Ich weiss, dass es existiert, hab es aber nicht getestet.
Guck mal hier
Das hat Google grad auf MythTV deutsch ausgespuckt.
Hab nicht reingeschaut, aber koennte vielleicht was sein.


----------



## Timo Rickert (4. April 2005)

Ich habe mir jetzt MythTV heruntergeladen ! Aber wie bekomme ich das jetzt installiert? (unter Suse Linux 9.2) Ich habe noch nie etwas selber kompiliert, und ich glaube ein rpm paket gibt es dafür nicht !

 Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

In der Regel werden Programme mit
*./configure
make
make install*
kompiliert und installiert.
Normalerweise befindet sich im Source-Archiv eine Datei namens INSTALL in der Installationsanweisungen stehen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (4. April 2005)

eine INSTALL gibt es nicht ich habe jetzt ./configure eingegeben und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

```
# ./configure
  big/little test failed
  error, no memalign() but sse enabled, either disable it or use --enable-memalign-hack
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Ich lad's mal runter und guck ob's bei mir kompiliert. Und ob man vielleicht noch irgendwelche abgefahrenen Libraries braucht.


----------



## wingman (4. April 2005)

Hallo

Auf Gentoo Linux um steigen dan kannst du es nur mit emerge mythtv installieren. 

Und es komplimiert alles selber und sucht alle Pakete wo aus braucht raus 

Gruss Dave


----------



## Timo Rickert (5. April 2005)

Und, reptiler wie sieht es aus ? Hast du was gefunden ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

Leider nicht wirklich.
Bei mir zeigt das configure-Script nicht diese Meldung an die Du zuvor gepostet hast, jedoch wird kein Makefile erstellt und ich konnte auch kein Makefile im Archiv finden.
Welche Version hast Du runtergeladen? Die 0.17?


----------



## Timo Rickert (5. April 2005)

Ja die 0.17 ! Und was kann man jetzt noch machen ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (7. April 2005)

Dokumentation lesen, kann manchmal echt helfen: http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.5

Timo: Du musst auch Fehlermeldungen lesen. Er sagt dir ganz genau, was du machen musst. Entweder SSE deaktivieren oder --enable-memalign-hack benutzen, sprich:

./configure --enable-memalign-hack


----------

